# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Fjalor italisht-shqip-italisht!

## Daniel Maker

Ket teme e hap per veten time dhe per ata qe kushedi kan te njejtin problemin tim (sma merr menja qe ka rob kaq te trash)..nejse
shum koh jasht shqiperise dhe qy i vogel mesuar me ket kultur,harrova gjuhen tone..kam ja 2 vjet qe perpiqem me mesuar dhe ja tani si shkruaj..
ne ket teme un shkruaj llafet shqip qe nuk kuptoj dhe kush mundet te me pergjigjet ne italisht qe ta kuptoj perkthimin ose edhe shqip ta shpjegoj..edhe anglisht no problem..SHUUUUUUM FALEMINDERIT PER ATA QE DO PERPIQEN ME U PERGJIGJ 

fjalet e para jan keto:

hulumtim
krenar
kush te ka qendisur
dallavere
ashpron

DHE NJE HERE FALEMINDERIT

----------


## Qerim

hulumtim=ricerca
krenar=orgoglioso
kush te ka qendisur=chi ti ha conciato 
dallavere=cattiverie
ashpron=indurire

----------


## leci

Dallavere ne mos gaboj eshte per nje nje person qe eshte mendjemadh dhe ka dallavere.
Cattiverie i pershtatet me shume ligesise ose fjaleve te keqija.

Ndoshta te ben me shume pune nje fjalor shqip -italisht,qe te jep disa shembuk te afert per nje fjale te vetme.

----------


## land

oooooooooooooo deniel mejker,ti do shqip-italisht apo turqisht-italisht?se nuk po e marrim vesh ne.
dallavere nuk eshte shqip,as une nuk e di ca dreqin do me thene

----------


## RAPTISHA

dallavere dmth mashtrues  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Daniel Maker

> oooooooooooooo deniel mejker,ti do shqip-italisht apo turqisht-italisht?se nuk po e marrim vesh ne.
> dallavere nuk eshte shqip,as une nuk e di ca dreqin do me thene


kenga eshte shqip aty e ndegjova at fjal.."dallavere shum ti po me bon" thot nini..
rrofshit prap per shpjegimin qe me dhat!te ishit femra ju coja nje te puthme po meqe sje rruajt te coj nje shtrengim dore.. ih ih ih

po fjala DERBAR ca do te thote?

faleminderit prap

----------


## land

derr i bardhe, lol  hahahahahahaha

----------


## alda09

Nuk eshte Derbar_DERBARDH:

----------


## Daniel Maker

ne sms me kan shkruajt derbar..ca njerzish:dhe te shkruajn dhe nuk din te shkruajn..ca eshte ky derri bardh?

----------


## land

ca thone,dhe derrzi,korçaret kryesisht......thone dhe nje tjeter,po he o tu mbyllte e mendjes

----------


## brandon

hulumtim-esplorare
kernar- fiero,orgoglioso
dallaver- uma, uma; truffa
ashpron-esasperare

----------


## neperka70

> kenga eshte shqip aty e ndegjova at fjal.."dallavere shum ti po me bon" thot nini..
> rrofshit prap per shpjegimin qe me dhat!te ishit femra ju coja nje te puthme po meqe sje rruajt te coj nje shtrengim dore.. ih ih ih
> 
> po fjala DERBAR ca do te thote?
> 
> faleminderit prap


dere bardhe i thuhet 1 personi qe lind ne nje familie te respektuar..
dere zi i thuhet 1 personi qe lind nga 1 familie me pak fat..(i kane vdekur shume persona)

----------


## Daniel Maker

dengiu te gjithve..

----------


## klaus fisher

dallavere =e sakte kjo vjen nga italishtja=dare e avere=d.m.th. me dhene e me pasur,thashetheme,maredhenie me baze mashtrimin

----------


## Daniel Maker

na perktheni pak kto fjal

hajredin pasha
shtypi i dites (nqofse ndrysho nga tema)
perkushtimi
..deshmin tuaj..

faleminderit kush do mundet

----------


## IL__SANTO

Daniel po na ben test tani ti derman???Po sa leke hedh ti per kohen qe po harxhojme me keto gjera????    :perqeshje: 

Hajredin pasha ===Emer mbiemer.   Hap librat ndo1here se e thjeshton pyetjen. 
Shtypi i dites==Stampa quotidiana
perkushtimi==Dedizione
Deshmia juaj ===La vostra Testimonianza.

----------


## Daniel Maker

o santo ca do te thot derman?ma the ti mbrem

----------


## Daniel Maker

derman 
epsh (ke temat e DI_ANA---> shkruj thjesht ri goc)
dalldi

----------


## drague

> o santo ca do te thot derman?ma the ti mbrem


derman dmth.  porca juda :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

> derman dmth.  porca juda


o drago tema eshte serioze dhe me kultur te madhe kshu qe mos na e prish me juden..lej kalamajt te lujn pak se skan ca te bojn..

----------

